# The State of FA - September 16, 2K5



## Dragoneer (Sep 16, 2005)

If you have any questions not covered in this thread... I'll do my best to answer them.

*What's the state of the server?*
The server is built for the most part. There was a mistake in the RAM that was ordered, but that is being rectified.

*What's the state of the host?*
Host-wise, we're good to go! Thanks to Gushi Systems, our host, we've got a fat, juicy 10MB unmetered connection that will implode your DSL modem with downloadable joy. Gushi is also a techninja, and will take great care of the server should any unforeseeable event occur.

*What's the state of the code?*
Bug hunting continues. Many thanks to those who have tested the beta site, found issues. Some vulnerabilities have been found, and are being worked out. Again: if you find a bug, report it! Even if somebody else already has, report it.

The more reports we get about the same problem the easier it is to prioritize its fix.

*When can we expect FA to be online?*
We have the host, most of the server and we're almost ready to roll. First we need the code tweaked and better polished, and the server needs to a replacement for the RAM. So, while I don't have a definitive date, all I can say for now: Soon. Real soon.

*How will FA sustain itself?*
I have a plan that will greatly benefit FA along with donations. It's pretty in-depth, and I'm still working out the kinks. More will be announced when plans are more concrete.


----------



## starlite528 (Sep 16, 2005)

Heh, heh...
Eggcelent!!!!


----------



## Stretch (Sep 17, 2005)

<-----------JOY!!!!!!


----------



## Tikara (Sep 17, 2005)

Alright!! Hopefully the bugs I reported will be fixed!!


----------



## WHPellic (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Preyfar.

::hands you a pineapple::


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 17, 2005)

This should be interesting


----------



## sumdude4 (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool, can't wait till it gets back up. Umm, I bet you're tired from hearing this but.. everything before the crash WILL be back, right? That means our accounts, our art, our faves and our watchers. Will it all still be there? Oh and sorry if I annoyed ya with the question. ^^;


----------



## cpctail (Sep 18, 2005)

Good news, good news. We all like good news ^^


----------



## DemonDragon (Sep 18, 2005)

So....they're still not up....*surprised*

[/sarcasm]


----------



## furry (Sep 18, 2005)

DemonDragon said:
			
		

> So....they're still not up....*surprised*
> 
> [/sarcasm]



You forgot to open the sarcasm tag in the first place, no wonder it sucked


----------



## Myr (Sep 18, 2005)

DemonDragon said:
			
		

> So....they're still not up....*surprised*
> 
> [/sarcasm]


And neither are you so STFU  At least here they're not infinitely half way finished.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 18, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> DemonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy there... no need for that.


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 22, 2005)

i dont know if im too late to ask preyfar. but can the search engine be like the one on deviant art?


----------



## DarkVixen (Sep 23, 2005)

Roar! I can't wait until FA is back up. I need to post all this pr0n I've been drawing!


----------



## Kitaku (Sep 23, 2005)

WOOT! pr0n!...er...I mean...I'm in it for the art....>>;;;.....which I never draw....<<;;;...I am SUCH a hack.


----------



## Shiriko (Sep 23, 2005)

Yatta! Looks like FA will be back soon! ^_^ I'll be able to comment on art again! *Loaths VCL*


----------



## Midnite (Sep 24, 2005)

*commenting *

rofl, yep yep

I'll be able to comment again as well^^ 

It'll take me a while to get back to 1500 comments again though 

;p

*sits and waits for fa like a good boy... but whimpers after a few minutes*

--midnite


----------



## Hayte (Sep 26, 2005)

To be honest, I couldn't care less


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 26, 2005)

Hayte said:
			
		

> To be honest, I couldn't care less


you got a problem dude? chop it up with preyfar


----------



## Shiriko (Sep 26, 2005)

Hayte said:
			
		

> To be honest, I couldn't care less



I understnad you might not like FA... but why are you here?


----------



## UnicornPrae (Sep 27, 2005)

> I understnad you might not like FA... but why are you here?



Good point why are you here if you don't like this place...like going to a bar and complaining that they serve beer. Well go figure some people must like being on their own. I can't wait for the FA site to be up and running.


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 27, 2005)

i cant wait either. i got a shitload to put up


----------



## Pico (Sep 27, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> > I understnad you might not like FA... but why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point why are you here if you don't like this place...like going to a bar and complaining that they serve beer. Well go figure some people must like being on their own. I can't wait for the FA site to be up and running.



One thing's for sure: there will be critics here, no matter what.  Generally it's their morbid curiosity that gets the best of them, so they stick around and observe what's happening, chiming in on occasion to express their bitterness and possibly start an e-fight (or at least ruffle people's feathers, as they tend to do very easily).

Nevertheless, we haven't heard from Jheryn in a while.  I hope things are going at least somewhat as planned.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 27, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> One thing's for sure: there will be critics here, no matter what.  Generally it's their morbid curiosity that gets the best of them, so they stick around and observe what's happening, chiming in on occasion to express their bitterness and possibly start an e-fight (or at least ruffle people's feathers, as they tend to do very easily).
> 
> Nevertheless, we haven't heard from Jheryn in a while.  I hope things are going at least somewhat as planned.


If this is your first night at eFight... _you HAVE to fight!_

_*queue's the Dust Brothers soundtrack*_


----------



## Amra (Sep 27, 2005)

The first rule of eFight is you don't talk about eFight, -laughs-


----------



## WHPellic (Sep 28, 2005)

You gotta FIGHT
For your RIGHT
To parrrrrrrrty!


----------



## Pico (Sep 28, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> If this is your first night at eFight... _you HAVE to fight!_
> 
> _*queue's the Dust Brothers soundtrack*_



u wanna fite brah


lets take dis outside


----------



## Hayte (Sep 28, 2005)

Shiriko said:
			
		

> Hayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm here because my friends are. But don't worry I won't be coming back.
Maybe that'll make all the furries out there happy that a non-furry won't be making everything annoying for them.

~Hayte


----------



## PunkTiger (Sep 28, 2005)

Hayte said:
			
		

> Shiriko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Should I mark this down as "Drama" or "Trolling"? I'm leaning towards Drama, but there's enough bite there to score it as a weak troll. :roll:


----------



## Ashwolf (Sep 29, 2005)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> Hayte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well she didnt really attack anything... and besides....there are alot of people that are here cause of the freinds
and its not like shes going to be trolling when the site is up

[trying not to make a scene, just kinda pointing it out]


----------



## Hayte (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashwolf said:
			
		

> PunkTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Ash ^^ See? I'm not the only one here because of the friends


----------



## UnicornPrae (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay perhaps we were a bit harsh but you were a bit brutal in another forum area...Okay you don't know this place and we should have cut some slack. We can be a little bit sensitive about things like this.

Lets try to forget about this bad blood and start again.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, so, to get back on topic, let me get this straight:

We order parts for the server.
We get an incompatible power supply.
Get new power supply.
Find out RAM is wrong.
Order new RAM.
Apparently order everything fifth-class mail so it comes by donkey to get here.

I'm sorry, I'm a big supporter of FA (Well, not financialyl because I have less money than the bums on my corner) but seriously, why were these errors not seen before?  And, what is taking so long to get the system together?  

I miss FA, I had a very good time on it, and would very much like to be back, but I'm getting concerned that we're getting the run-around here because nobody wants to step up and take resposibility for it.  If this were a business, and I were an investor or a client, I would have long ago gone elsewhere to do my business.  But I have friends here, and I'm a begrudging optimist, so I stick around.

Please, if we could get a bare-bones answer of A:  If the server is now put together with the right parts and is operational, B: If the coding is looking clear, and C: Estimated timeframe of recovery, I think we all would very much appreciate it.

We know you admin have lives, and sometimes they're not easy.  But if I can work 65+ hours a week, and still cram in time for a social life, my artwork, writing, and prepping for a convention, I'd like to think that FA can be made a little more of a free-time priority than it has been recently.


----------



## Alkora (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been having some RL issues that were making a mess of things...
one of which was a tornado that tore through our area...luckily tho, we weren't actually HIT by it...but there was quite a bit of damage and trees all over the place 

anywho...in terms of the coding...it's pretty much done, all we have to do is squash bugs...and that is done, we need to send the ram back to get the right stuff...

once this is done, the server should be put together...I just transfer the files to the server, then get the server to the co-lo center ^_^


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Sep 30, 2005)

Not to sound rude, but, why wasn't the RAM sent back the moment it was discovered that it was wrong?

I sympathize with your tornado issues, because nobody likes a twister making a mess of things, but still, returning a part that isn't right when it's a necessarry part of a server shouldn't be put off.

So, do we have a timeframe of any kind yet?  A week?  Two weeks?  Four months?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2005)

Mitch_DLG said:
			
		

> Not to sound rude, but, why wasn't the RAM sent back the moment it was discovered that it was wrong?
> 
> I sympathize with your tornado issues, because nobody likes a twister making a mess of things, but still, returning a part that isn't right when it's a necessarry part of a server shouldn't be put off.
> 
> So, do we have a timeframe of any kind yet?  A week?  Two weeks?  Four months?


I was discussing that with Jheryn last night. We're thinking Halloween, but it could be before then.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 30, 2005)

Yahoo  Fa will be back!!!!


----------



## The Lone Nomad (Sep 30, 2005)

> I was discussing that with Jheryn last night. We're thinking Halloween, but it could be before then.



You've made a little Sphinxie very happy.


----------



## SmuttPuppies (Sep 30, 2005)

And hey if not. We have plenty of candy to look forward to instead. 

I'm a patient pup, no rush here.


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 30, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Mitch_DLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But let's just be pessimists and assume it'll be later.

 Hooray for pessimism!

 :? wait.....


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 1, 2005)

im an impatiant dolphin. but i think i can wait till then


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Oct 1, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Mitch_DLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take you're time, there's no rush. I'd rather of the site be as bug free and open next year, then have it open within a month and have a lot of problems.


----------



## drthrax36 (Oct 3, 2005)

CanisLupisVulpe said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i couldent agree more my man.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 3, 2005)

CanisLupisVulpe said:
			
		

> Take you're time, there's no rush. I'd rather of the site be as bug free and open next year, then have it open within a month and have a lot of problems.


Well, it'll take a while before it's bug free. One of the reasons for the beta is to try and squash as many bugs as we can before going live, but eventually when we DO go live, we'll start to encounter even more bugs that were not quite as present in the beta.

The more users you get, the more chance somebody will encounter something that didn't quite work. Getting it as smooth and bug free is our goal, but getting live is one of our goals as well.


----------



## Mike Fang (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I think that getting the site bug free is a good idea.  If there were common problems or ones that came up frequently, then dealing with them is very important.  

But on the other hand, one shouldn't forget the old addage "perfect is the enemy of good; if you keep trying to make it perfect, you'll never stop when it's good".  You shouldn't let an attempt to make a website virtually problem free prevent you from making, at least, a tentative opening date for the site.

Oh, and just out of curiosity....how is it you managed to upload that slick avatar picture for your posts while I had to upload the one where I had to really tone down the resolution?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike Fang said:
			
		

> Oh, and just out of curiosity....how is it you managed to upload that slick avatar picture for your posts while I had to upload the one where I had to really tone down the resolution?


Icon avatars should have a 100x100 dimension, other than that... you should be able to upload them just fine.


----------

